# Reading Without Regrets



## CharlieJ (Feb 25, 2010)

[Also posted on my blog. www.sacredpage.wordpress.com]

There are so many books in this world, and so many things worth knowing. There is also a limited amount of time available for reading. Hence, reading choices are similar to economic choices - for everything gained there is something lost, or at least not gained. Furthermore, I realize that I am not my own, but am bought with a price; I do not live to serve my own interests, but those of the One who ransomed me. Because of these considerations I am reconsidering my reading habits. My desire is to read without regret, asking myself before each choice if I have a high level of confidence that this book deserves to be chosen instead of so many others. The following is an outline of the kind of (extra-biblical) reading I think I will be doing, and why. I don't expect that every person will make the same choices as I will, since one's goals, interests, and position and life make a great deal of difference.

First, I am seriously embarking on a read-through of the "great books," of which various lists can be found. These are the books that have most influenced the thinking of civilization; they are necessary to comprehend deeply the world in which we live. My experience so far with the great books has been quite stimulating. Many of them are not as difficult as they first seem to be, and their very force of intellect captures the reader and propels him through their pages. If difficulty should arise, there are a plethora of commentaries on most of these books. I do plan to avail myself of highly recommended introductions and surveys to help me contextualize these works.

Second, I intend to continue my academic research in theology. As an evangelical Reformed Christian, I will probably weight my reading somewhat toward my own tradition. However, nothing could be more stultifying than confining myself within a niche. In the next year, I plan to spend a significant amount of time on pre-Reformation Christianity, since I know comparatively less about it. Likely, my theology reading will be a blend of a "great books" approach and keeping up with current scholarly literature.

Third, I will read fiction books. Even in this category, I want to be sure that each read is a worthwhile pleasure. There is a pleasure of cotton candy, and there is a pleasure of filet mignon. A book may not have to be a bestseller for me to read it, but it must promise a certain amount of depth. The best fiction is that which allows us to return to reality with a fresh and insightful perspective. I am thankful for the works of Orson Scott Card, which taught me empathy, and for The Kite Runner, a lesson in compassion. I hope to acquaint myself with many more works of deeply satisfying fiction.

Fourth, I suppose I will read some other books which are difficult to categorize. There are "how-to" books and travel guides, parenting manuals, biographies, and perhaps many more. I cannot meticulously plan my future reading, but I can develop taste and let that guide me to ever more beneficial endeavors.

Of course, I would love for others to join me in this literary adventure. Share with me what you are reading and how it has affected you. Let me urge you toward that masterpiece that you've always thought you should read but never found sufficient motivation. Would you like to read something together? I'd be delighted. Reading is only one activity of life, more significant for some than others, but it is an activity, and like every other must be done with a heart turned toward heaven. And that, really, is reading without regret.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 25, 2010)

With age the counting of your days grows more serious. The eyes grow tired more quickly too, and so the morning hours are more productive for reading.
I gave or sold most of my modest library and pared it down primarily to the Puritans. Were I to read what I have in my remaining years, I would count myself blessed. 

Work related, I read a fair amount on all aspects of American Presbyterianism, and there is also heavy reading this year in preparation for the Certified Archivist exam.
Particularly for the latter, I'm finding that the only way it is going to get done is if I cut off all computer time in the evenings. So the discipline of time is a huge factor in the realignment of priorities.

Much to my daughter's chagrin, I've never had much taste for fiction.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Waiting times- waiting time for airplanes, car repairs, dentist, etc. are good times to read. Take something along even for incidental wait times which you may often have a few minutes of every day. Instead of having to read what is promoted to you, or watch the pop culture promotion of the moment in someone's offering, take your own preselected book and "drop out" of restless wait time to read something you chose.

Some suggestions:

Have a take along size Bible every place you commonly go- car, backpack, office, etc.

H.G. Wells History of the World
Thor Hyerdahl Kon-Tiki: Across the Pacific in a Raft
William Manchester American Cesear
Roland Bainton Here I Stand
Ronald Reagan An American Life


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 26, 2010)

Serious stuff includes beginning Berkohof's Systematics for a class soon and rereading O Palmer Robertson on covenant. For non-theology, I was on a US Supreme Court kick for a while there including _The Great Decision_ about Marbury v Madison. Most recently it's been submarines including _Around The World Submerged_ about the voyage of the Triton. 

I enjoy fiction, but agree that it needs to be worth my time. I like to give new authors a chance, usually ones sold as "trade" paperbacks. I guess the last serious work I read was _Great Expectations_ and was pleasantly surprised since I previously had found Dickens to be a tough row. Still can't get into Faulkner although I generally really enjoy southern authors.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. Great principals for being self-conscious and purposeful in one's studies. I keep a fairly comprehensive future reading list, probably a good 15 years worth so far of mostly theology and philosophy, but also science, history and fiction.

The one thing I have started doing more that has really helped my studies is taking advantage of the growing amount of theology and philosophy audio or video recorded lectures and conferences (sermons, debates, etc.!) online. I am temporarily working at a library, which allows me to listen to 24 hours or so of audio a week. I know most people don't have this kind of time for audio studies, but I think if one used CDs while driving, an Ipod while working out or talking walks, etc., the time could add up to be quite beneficial. Someday probably soon I will start a blog or website to put writings, and I'll post the list of links I have to (mostly academic) theology and philosophy audio and video online, most of which is relatively hard to find. I have enough links to lectures to last a few years of listening to audio everyday at a 40 hour a week job--it's out there, you just have to find it and use the time you have.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Patrick, that is terrific. In my post I compared reading choices to economic choices. Now, I think that there is an important difference. Generally, when you're buying something (say a car), you have to pay more to get more. That's not true in books. Most classics are available either quite cheaply or for free. Many of them require an investment of time and effort, but then again, so do 1,000 page fantasy novels. It really makes no sense not to read the best books.


----------



## cih1355 (Feb 28, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> [Also posted on my blog. www.sacredpage.wordpress.com]
> 
> There are so many books in this world, and so many things worth knowing. There is also a limited amount of time available for reading. Hence, reading choices are similar to economic choices - for everything gained there is something lost, or at least not gained. Furthermore, I realize that I am not my own, but am bought with a price; I do not live to serve my own interests, but those of the One who ransomed me. Because of these considerations I am reconsidering my reading habits. My desire is to read without regret, asking myself before each choice if I have a high level of confidence that this book deserves to be chosen instead of so many others. The following is an outline of the kind of (extra-biblical) reading I think I will be doing, and why. I don't expect that every person will make the same choices as I will, since one's goals, interests, and position and life make a great deal of difference.
> 
> First, I am seriously embarking on a read-through of the "great books," of which various lists can be found. These are the books that have most influenced the thinking of civilization; they are necessary to comprehend deeply the world in which we live. My experience so far with the great books has been quite stimulating. Many of them are not as difficult as they first seem to be, and their very force of intellect captures the reader and propels him through their pages. If difficulty should arise, there are a plethora of commentaries on most of these books. I do plan to avail myself of highly recommended introductions and surveys to help me contextualize these works.



Have you ever heard of a Great Books Discussion Group? There is a nonprofit educational organization called "The Great Books Foundation" which sponsors Great Books Discussion Groups all over the United States. I have been attending one of these groups for about one year and I've been enjoying it so far. The readings have been taken from the works of Plato, Plutarch, Kant, Thoreau, and so on. 

I've been reading the Bible daily. My goal is to read the Old Testament this year and the New Testament next year. 

This year, I'm teaching about the providence of God in a children's Sunday School so I've been reading books in addition to the Bible that deal with this subject such as _The Providence of God _ by Paul Helm.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 28, 2010)

> This year, I'm teaching about the providence of God in a children's Sunday School so I've been reading books in addition to the Bible that deal with this subject such as The Providence of God by Paul Helm.



Curt:

I'd recommend that you add John Flavel's classic, _The Mystery of Providence_ to your reading list for that class. Great stuff.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been embarking this year to create a good balance in my reading. I have the problem of not ever reading just one thing at a time, so it continues.

I've been reading from a variety of periods, genres, and so on. My Christian reading has focused more on the Puritans than before. My last two books were Sovereignty of God by Pink and an anthropology anthology. Now I'm working on Piper (well I can't not read Piper!), Einstein, Shakespeare, and Plato.. good stuff.

Anyone here on Goodreads or similar sites?


----------



## cih1355 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wayne said:


> > This year, I'm teaching about the providence of God in a children's Sunday School so I've been reading books in addition to the Bible that deal with this subject such as The Providence of God by Paul Helm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice. I recently ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 7, 2010)

cih1355 said:


> Have you ever heard of a Great Books Discussion Group? There is a nonprofit educational organization called "The Great Books Foundation" which sponsors Great Books Discussion Groups all over the United States. I have been attending one of these groups for about one year and I've been enjoying it so far. The readings have been taken from the works of Plato, Plutarch, Kant, Thoreau, and so on.


 
Sorry I didn't see this when you first wrote it. I've heard of the group. There does seem to be one near me, but it may be just for retirees. There is also a philosophy club in town, run by Christians, and I've considered joining that. I do love reading, but I also want to talk about the ideas in my reading. Questions and discoveries and insights build up, and it's good to have an outlet. Thanks for the tip.


----------

